# My glftpd woes - [SOLVED]

## FizzyWidget

Heres the issue, i installed glftpd the other day and all was working fine, but after turning the pc off for the night and restarting it in the morning, everything but glftpd will work

all i get is

WinSock 2.0 -- OpenSSL 0.9.8i 15 Sep 2008

[L] Connecting to htpc - glftpd -> IP=192.168.1.1 PORT=2010

[L] Connected to htpc - glftpd

[L] Connection failed (Connection lost)

/etc/xinetd.d/glftpd

```
service glftpd

{

    disable = no

        flags                   = REUSE

        socket_type             = stream

        protocol                = tcp

        wait                    = no

        user                    = root

        server                  = /glftpd/bin/glftpd

        server_args             =  glftpd -l -o -i -n 1 -b -x -t 120 -T 240 -r /etc/glftpd.conf

}
```

if i use /usr/sbin/tcpd - i get the same errors

/etc/xinetd.conf

```
defaults

{

# The next two items are intended to be a quick access place to

# temporarily enable or disable services.

#

#       enabled         =

#       disabled        =

# Define general logging characteristics.

        log_type        = SYSLOG daemon info

        log_on_failure  = HOST

        log_on_success  = PID HOST DURATION EXIT

# Define access restriction defaults

#

#       no_access       =

#       only_from       = localhost

#       max_load        = 0

        cps             = 50 10

        instances       = 50

        per_source      = 10

# Address and networking defaults

#

#       bind            =

#       mdns            = yes

        v6only          = no

# setup environmental attributes

#

#       passenv         =

        groups          = yes

        umask           = 002

# Generally, banners are not used. This sets up their global defaults

#

#       banner          =

#       banner_fail     =

#       banner_success  =

}

includedir /etc/xinetd.d
```

i cant connect using localhost or lan ips, it either freezes and sits there or kicks me out

/var/log/messages

```
Nov 22 19:58:21 carp-serv xinetd[6484]: START: glftpd pid=6634 from=192.168.1.2

Nov 22 19:58:31 carp-serv tcpd[6634]: connect from 192.168.1.2 (192.168.1.2)
```

with that message flashfxp just sits there!! and sometimes it will come up with a message about couldnt execute binary file error 8

```
Nov 22 20:02:01 carp-serv xinetd[6751]: EXIT: glftpd status=0 pid=6754 duration=0(sec)

Nov 22 20:02:01 carp-serv xinetd[6754]: execv( /glftpd/bin/glftpd ) failed: Exec format error (errno = 8)
```

I jut cant understand how something was working fine one day and then not the next, i have even tried re-installing glftpd many times still no goLast edited by FizzyWidget on Wed Nov 26, 2008 9:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## FizzyWidget

It's solved - i'll be nice and advise on the fix even though no one posted a single reply!!!!   :Very Happy: 

seems it was as i first thought after doing my initial bout of googling, and it is indeed the kernel upgrade i did, i must have forgot to set CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y, and selecting the option to allow support for a.out files, and a kernel recompile later glftpd is working again  :Smile: 

----------

